
My Clojure Adventure: Intro to ClojureScript - Getting Started - draegtun
http://www.myclojureadventure.com/2012/09/intro-to-clojurescript-getting-started.html
======
draegtun
And in case you didn't notice part 2 ( _Getting the Stats_ ) is already
posted: [http://www.myclojureadventure.com/2012/09/intro-to-
clojuresc...](http://www.myclojureadventure.com/2012/09/intro-to-
clojurescript-part-2-getting.html)

